# Searching for Ox Marrow Lid or Pot



## crackpot (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. Few years ago this appeared on ebay and I kicked myself for not giving it a go. Unfortunately it had some damage which put me off. There is currently another available but again this has damage.I always questioned whether the base and lid belong together because the smoking theme base was usually for tobacco products and it is a hair preparation lid. So this new offering confirms that perhaps the two belong together. Has anyone else got a complete example? Can you email me at prattpot@hotmail.com if you have please.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 18, 2014)

IDK, the pic is cropped but it looks like a bit of blue and white near the pot top, maybe it matches. I'm really not one to answer, I don't know a thing about them but I do hope you find one.


----------

